# My FF Bella WOW!!



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so my 9 mo old goat gave birth to her first son on March 9th. Yes, too young I know, but my stinker of a buck got out At any rate no complications of any kind. She was giving me a little over a quart with one milking with no separation from the kid. About 2 weeks ago I did separate all the kids at night since they were trying to get to each other anyway. I've been getting a quart and a half, this morning I got a quart from each teat....2 full quarts.... WOW... I'm impressed with this being a FF, and being SO young.... Needless to say she isn't leaving here.... My FF Nubian Mitzi is now giving about a quart and a half, so I'm wondering if she will sprout up too... I'm totally thrilled about this, can you tell;-)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is pretty awesome! What breed is Bella again?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's awesome! I read somewhere that 12 weeks is there they peak, so you may still see some improvements!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kccjer said:


> That is pretty awesome! What breed is Bella again?


She is an oberhasli/alpine/Saanen mix.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> that's awesome! I read somewhere that 12 weeks is there they peak, so you may still see some improvements!


12 weeks, that's the #, I was trying to remember... So my Nubian could still improve too.. WOW, cool;-)


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

That's great! Can't wait to see what her numbers max out at.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Awesome Janeen


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, she's keeping this up;-) YAY! I am actually looking into getting 2 more Oberhasli/Saanen mix doelings. I honestly don't think that Bella has much alpine in her, so I'm hoping by adding these 2, I will be getting the same results;-)


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

$


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NoahEm said:


> $
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Huh? Did you want to know how much they were? $125.00 each if that is what you were asking;-)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

SOunds like a nice productive cross!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well since the ober/Saanen cross's had the same father as my ober buck, I got these totally unrelated to my buck this afternoon. They are ober/alpine crosses and sisters;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats Janeen! So is this the cross you are going to do?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Congrats Janeen! So is this the cross you are going to do?


Yes, my herd is complete now. I decided not to go with registered, too much paperwork and hassle. Kinders are up for sale and if I can't find them good homes, then they will stay, I'll make some $ on their kids, and I just might not milk them next year, since I'll have 4 standards to milk;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't blame you janeen, I myself prefer cross-bred productive beauties


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great... I decided to go with a registered buck...so I can have some registered, some will be saanen/nubian, and some will be saanen/nubian/with a smidge of lamancha.Not sure what will happen with my alpine...maybe just do some airplane ears for fun  At any rate, they will look like nubians save the saanen/nubians or alpine/nubians. Some I guess will be american, some grade...have to read up more on that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My buck, and the alpine buckling I might be getting from Goathiker, and my Nubian doe can be registered, I just choose not too though, too much paperwork. Maybe when I retire I'll go registered..;-) LOL..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Update..: Bella has been topping out at a gallon a day;-) WOW!! She's staying no matter what;-)


----------

